# Jaw clicking



## Guest (Aug 13, 2000)

Hi Everyone,Well since I have been off the Elavil my jaw on one side is making a clicking noise when I chew. There is no pain with it...I wonder if I am clenching or grinding my teeth at night.I have been sleeping for about seven hours a night but I when I wake up in the am I feel like I have never even slept at all...could this be lack of REM sleep???any comments?thanks,sea


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Sea, I actually just wrote a post about that on the elivil thread. At half the dose for almost a week now, I'm soooo tired. I'm sleeping but kevin says its because I don't sleep well. I believe 100% its because of the lack of rem sleep. I'm sore and tired and I miss my elivil, but I haven't got a choice. I'm always trading one problem for another.Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2000)

Jaw clicking is a sign of temperomandibular joint dysfunction, TMJ. It is very difficult to treat and can be, but not always, painful. Talk to a dentist about it, but don't let anyone talk you into surgery for it - I've heard it's awful and doesn't help at all.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hi Sea, I have had the jaw clicking for about 8 years now,it is occasionally painful, occasionally needs punching back into place (don't do this as it's not exactly safe!!), and happens when I eat anything or yawn. My occupational therapist is convinced it's because I clench my teeth at night, and that this in turn is responsible for my headaches. Not so in my case! You can get it sorted out by going to the dentist. The fit a removable brace or plastic mould which keeps your teeth a centimetre or so apart, retraining the muscle and joint into staying where it's meant to. I found this was just more hassle than it was worth and gave up.It may be because you clench your teeth I suppose but it's hard to tell. DO you wake up with a headache round your forehead and eyebrow on the side of the clicky jaw at all? If you do, you may be clenching your teeth. You can find out if you go to the dentist, they should be able to detect any wear and tear on your teeth.Hope this helps,Susan


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2000)

Thanks Susan,And welcome to our group. It is nice to see some new memebers. I am going to the dentist next week so I will have any x-ray done and have it checked out. I have noticed when I take my elavil at night then the next day the clicking is gone! I guess I am tense at night without it.take care,sea


----------

